# Rome to Florence?



## ValHam (Aug 12, 2010)

Would it be easy to take a side day trip from Rome to Florence?  What sights should not be missed?  Thanks


----------



## Conan (Aug 13, 2010)

I think that's too far afield.  You can check the train schedules at trenitalia.com to be sure.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2010)

It's waaay too far for a day trip. Eurostar is about 1:30, 1st class regular train over 4 hours each way.

Florence deserves a trip of it's own. We've been there for 3-4 days at a time and still there's stuff to see. In order of 'what to see', Uffizzi Gallery, Accademia, Bargello museum, Duomo/Baptistry/museum, Pitti Palace, Medici tombs, followed by many churches and palaces. One can spend a couple of days chasing down just Leonardo da Vinci or Caravaggio pieces. Climbing the Doumo can take several hours. Attending vespers and Latin service at 4:00 pm at the monastery across the river is unforgettable.

And that's not allowing for visits to outlying areas, Pisa, Siena and the hill towns, Assisi, Etruscan historical sites.

One can spend a year or more in Tuscany and still find new (old) interesting sites everywhere you look. And that's not mentioning wineries, discovering the pleasure of bisteca ala Fiorentina.

You can find many of these answers and other suggestions in a good, up-to-date guidebook.

Happy travels. Remember, the joy of planning is the best part of travel.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 13, 2010)

ValHam said:


> Would it be easy to take a side day trip from Rome to Florence?  What sights should not be missed?  Thanks


I agree that Florence is worth it's own visit but if you'd be willing to spend the night then you could take the morning train to Florence, spend the day, night and much of the next day then train back to Roma. ( why do we insist on spelling it & calling it Rome??)


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> Roma. ( why do we insist on spelling it & calling it Rome??)



For the same reason as we (Americans) use Florence for Firenze, Venice for Venezia, Naples for Napoli. Or any number of other geographic place names that vary by language. Londres anyone? Nuevo York? La Habana?   Jim


----------



## Jimster (Aug 13, 2010)

*Planning*

If you want to go to Florence, planning is key.  Several sites may require that you purchase tickets in advance-ie "David".  Also familiarize yourself in advance with the layout of the city.  Get a good guide book BEFORE you go.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 14, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> then train back to Roma. ( why do we insist on spelling it & calling it Rome??)



The anglicising of names on news reports always amuses me.  A TV news or sports report , results in the reporter struggling with the 'correct pronunciation of a name, but reports from cities in mainland Europe are always the English version of the name.  Move further afield to Africa or Asia and some convoluted version of the name we have always know is often used.  Political correctness I guess.


----------



## elaine (Aug 14, 2010)

*viator.com*

If you want something more of a package, or do not want to just take the train yourself. There is a day trip on viator.com under the Rome section. They are an US wholesaler of tours. I have used them several times with no problems. Elaine


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 14, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> For the same reason as we (Americans) use Florence for Firenze, Venice for Venezia, Naples for Napoli. Or any number of other geographic place names that vary by language. Londres anyone? Nuevo York? La Habana?   Jim



Way back in the day, I filled out a travel claim using Munchen for Munich and it was rejected by accounting since there was no such place in Germany. 

For a short lesson in Spanish names for USA places, watch the aircraft tracking screen in the Delta seatback system. Carolina Sud for example.

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 14, 2010)

elaine said:


> If you want something more of a package, or do not want to just take the train yourself. There is a day trip on viator.com under the Rome section. They are an US wholesaler of tours. I have used them several times with no problems. Elaine



Another vote for Viator. Good for both ideas and actual trips.

Cheers


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't sell florence short ... it's a beautiful city full of history.  We stayed at the Westin Excelsior with a terrace that faced the Arno River.  Unbelieveable.  

You can catch a train from there to Venice -- another must see place.  We stayed in the Starwood Danielli which is right on the Canal.

Brian


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 16, 2010)

The high speed train from Rome to Florence takes about 2 hours which is not bad for a side trip.There are two kinds of trains in local (slow) and high speed.The high speed are more expensive.


----------



## ClimbingPyramids (Aug 17, 2010)

*TrainItalia from Roma Termini to Firenze S.M.N.*

This trip is doable in day, but keep your itinerary relatively light (let me know if you want some suggestions).

Frommer's has a few details about the trip from Roma Termini to Firenze S.M.N.:

http://www.frommers.com/destinations/florence/0051020009.html

Last time I took the fastest train it cost 30 Euros one way.


----------

